# Bolt size for ZED 2 lockring?



## kztimmins (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey all,

Just finished putting together a 695, (my second one) it rides as beautifully as I remember.

Everything is running smoothly except the bolt on the lockring for the crankset is a bit stripped.

I'm guessing it's either an M1.4 or 1.6. Can anyone verify exact specs for me? I have a pretty good fastener supplier near me and I suspect I'll be able to track down the part I need.

Thanks!


----------

